# Beach House Signs



## chief5130 (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought a beach house in Corolla NC about 1 1/2 years ago and posted a question on this site asking if anyone could give me some advice on how to make a sign for it. I got a recent response to the post and was advised to post the results here so others might more easily find them. As it turned out I made two signs for the house, the first one with the house name "Kite Tales" and another one that is a towel rack with a name on it that is a spin on the house name "Kite Towels". As with most things I do I make templates of things that have unique shapes and them use that to route the final part.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

OK, they're beautiful!! Now you have to make a show and tell about how you make them. A router isn't the only tool that you used. I'm curious and want to know more.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work Tyson.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice work. love the bright colors too.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Makes me think of the Outer Banks of North Carolina. Please tell us more about how you constructed them.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

My guess (I've been wrong B4), CNC, Aspire software and HDU for material.



CharleyL said:


> OK, they're beautiful!! Now you have to make a show and tell about how you make them. A router isn't the only tool that you used. I'm curious and want to know more.
> 
> Charley


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Chief5130,

Excellent work and nice bright colours.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful design, very spot on in looks and function. How did you make that lighthouse?


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope it is hand crafted and not a CNC. Form the statement *I do I make templates of things that have unique shapes and them use that to route the final part* I expect it to be a interesting process.
Great looking sign.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Ditto on all posts above: beautiful design, how was it produced?
Ronald


----------



## x104170 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Awesome Work*

This is an awesome piece of work. I am equally impressed with the paint job; a lot of great detail.


----------



## chief5130 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the kind comments.

This is what I did and did not do.

No CNC tools were used in the making of either sign. Not that I would not use CNC, I just do not have access to one.

The Kite Tales sign base, the next layer up and the oval ring in the coral color were all done from templates. 

Most of the Lighthouse (Which is suppose to mimic the Currituck Lighthouse in Corolla, NC) was turned on a lathe and cut in half. The walking platform, the railing and the ornament under the platform were all added after the turning was split.

All of the lettering is a custom font that was laided out in a font making program that is available on line. My son did that for me from my sketch. The font is the same on both signs, just different sizes.

The tail for the kite and the curved railing are an 1/8" dowel steamed and bent to a form. The bows for the tail are traced from a template and cut on the band saw and sanded to shape.

The primer is Sticktite and the paint is One Shot sign paint.

All most all of the material is cedar except for the lighthouse which is fir and the sign is all most 44" tall. The pegs for the Towel rack were made from pallet wood that I got and turned on the lathe. The colors of the pegs are in line with the colors of the rainbow.

The most disappointing thing was after mounting the sign on the house, my wife comments “It looked so big in the car and it looks so puny on the house.” It is that forced perspective thing I guess.


----------



## skyrat (May 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

That is some beautiful work. I like the house piece but both are great. I'm about to visit NC for a few days before heading up to NYC for a week.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Like everyone said, nice work. I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonderful sign, great workmanship!

Makes me want to get back to the beach!


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Absolutely Incredible sign. Looks like a commercial sign maker's end product. Maybe you've got a niche business in the brew? I'd stay at that Hotel, just for the quality sign!!


----------



## Chief2156 (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome work Chief, I would like to ride by and see this in person.


----------

